# Ball winder



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I have spoken about this before.
I originally wanted a manual ball winder, and could not find one.
I was in Hobby Lobby and found an electric one for $75.
More than I wanted to spend, but with a coupon, I bought one.
That was June 24, and I wound about 20 balls of sock yarn.
Got it out to use this weekend, and ...nothing.
I read the instructions again...nothing. I was going to take it back for a replacement, but they said it had been over 60 days. I had the receipt and original box. I am torqued.
I still want that manual ball winder!!! What's a girl to do? I am steamed!


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

DollieD said:


> I have spoken about this before.
> I originally wanted a manual ball winder, and could not find one.
> I was in Hobby Lobby and found an electric one for $75.
> More than I wanted to spend, but with a coupon, I bought one.
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I would be, too, Dollie.

Something else I do for electrical items is to double check them in several other outlets; sometimes one of the ports in an outlet dies....do, that, eh......so, you're trouble shooting from ground zero in other words.

I live with an electrical engineer. If you were here, we'd do just what I said, then he'd take it apart to make sure the e wires were all connected - then check the solder points.......

Good luck, sweetie, and have a great TG!

Donna Rae


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Write to the manufacturer? I'd probably write to Hobby Lobby's main customer service people too about not being to return a $75 item that lasted less than 5 months. How frustrating for you. Sorry you had this rotten luck. Hope they make good on it for you.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope you didn't wind 20 balls of yarn all at the same time without giving it a chance to cool off. That might have burned out the motor. Know a handy man or an electrician? They might be able to figure out what went wrong. Any electrical item like that is not made for a long period of service.
The manual winders are available from some box stores or yarn shops and catalogs. I have had mine for over 50 years and it still work good, only power is me.
Check with the main customer service too, won't hurt to ask them about it.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks Donna Rae, Elcue, and Carol J.
I know I will be o k later, but right now!!!!
I will do whatever I need to do. And no Carol, I didn't wind them all at once, just as I bought the yarn.
There really is, to me, no excuse, for it to be shot.
But, originally, I did want the manual one.
May still get it!
Thanks a lot for letting me vent!


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

I am glad you didn't wind them all in one day. When a motor gets hot, it smells and that would have stopped you. It shouldn't be worn out already. I'd still write or call the headquarters,you can get their phone number from Google.They are a good place to do business with and if the customer service won't give you satisfaction, ask to speak to her supervisor.
good luck in finding a manual winder, if I see one I can let you know where it is for sale and for how much.

Carol J.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks Carol J.
There are so many helpful people hear on KP.
I really don't know what I did without you all.
I did a lot less knitting.
I have branched out and bloomed! HA


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I would be upset if i paid $75 and now didn't work! hope you cand resove this throught the manufacturer. However, I have the manual ball winder from knitpicks, and i like it. It is only $20. From whhat i could see when I was at the wool Fest last year and had oppertunity to compare ball winders, the one from Knit picks seems to be exactly the same as some I saw for $40.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

It the winder a Boye. I have one and have used it a few times and have it for quite a while.

I would contact the company directly, they should stand behind it. I would also check the manual that came with it and see what it says for the warranty through the company, most are 1 year and being you have your receipt they might just replace it.

I also have the manual one, actually two but one is missing the piece to guide the yarn, but still works and they are old. They aren't that expensive. You can also find them on eBay.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> I would be upset if i paid $75 and now didn't work! hope you cand resove this throught the manufacturer. However, I have the manual ball winder from knitpicks, and i like it. It is only $20. From whhat i could see when I was at the wool Fest last year and had oppertunity to compare ball winders, the one from Knit picks seems to be exactly the same as some I saw for $40.


I saw the one at Knit Picks, and if I have to get another will get that one.
I don't wind much yarn. Primarily sock yarn, to divide into 2 equal balls so I can make two at a time.
I am going into Hobby Lobby tommorrow!


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

DollieD said:


> I have spoken about this before.
> I originally wanted a manual ball winder, and could not find one.
> I was in Hobby Lobby and found an electric one for $75.
> More than I wanted to spend, but with a coupon, I bought one.
> ...


Be sure to mention that you have told all of your knitting buddies on the Knitting Paradise Forum about your little problem with them and that number is over 47,000. We are all waiting eagerly to see how Hobby Lobby resolves this! Not to put any pressure on them, but...


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> DollieD said:
> 
> 
> > I have spoken about this before.
> ...


WOW ! That is a great idea! There is power in numbers.

I will do that! Thanks so much to all who gave me things to ponder!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

No Hobby Lobby or anything akin here in Montreal. So, I just ordered my Christmas and Birthday gift: http://strauchfiber.com/ball_winder.php
I've been looking at it wishfully for over a year. My little plastic one - from some garage sale a bunch of years ago - is getting too hard to use, and it will NOT wind big balls. My new toy will arrive next week!


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow, Jessica-Jean, that's quite a rig! Enjoy it.


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

I have an electric and a manual ball winder. Still haven't used either one as I just don't like to wind yarn into cakes or center pull ones. The funny part is, I never ordered or paid for either one. Bought a bunch of yarn on ebay about 5 years ago from a seller getting rid of her aunt's stash. Whenever I ordered very much she would stick extras in the box as a thank you and that's where both of these came from. Got them and a yarn yardage measuring goodie too plus a lot of other things that always look good in catalogues but I just stick them in boxes.
Just may have to dig them out and see how they work and if I have any use for them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

zipknitter said:


> I have an electric and a manual ball winder. Still haven't used either one as I just don't like to wind yarn into cakes or center pull ones. The funny part is, I never ordered or paid for either one. Bought a bunch of yarn on ebay about 5 years ago from a seller getting rid of her aunt's stash. Whenever I ordered very much she would stick extras in the box as a thank you and that's where both of these came from. Got them and a yarn yardage measuring goodie too plus a lot of other things that always look good in catalogues but I just stick them in boxes.
> Just may have to dig them out and see how they work and if I have any use for them.


At worst, you can sell or give them away. Through garage sales, I had acquired three manual ball winders. When the guild had a destash sale, I offered up two of them. They were snapped up for $15 apiece; I'd paid $3. :-D


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

My birthday is coming up!!!! I'm very envious of that ball winder. I wouls like to be able to make larger balls than on my manual plastiv one, though it functions fine. I am really envious of the yarn measurer. I use my warping board when I absolutely have to divide something evenly, but would sure like to be able to label wound balls. That may be on my wish list for the holidays if I could just remember where are saw a relatively decent price. I think it was Halcyon.

As to Hobby Lobby, the squeeky wheel gets the oil. I would be polite but firm in talking to the manager but I would also definitely contact the manufacturer.


----------



## GranMaPainter (Nov 16, 2011)

Try this homepage.
www sommerfuglen.dk
left side menu : Strik
look : Andet
see: Krydsnøgleapparat.

Homepage is also in english. Good luck.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

DollieD said:


> I have spoken about this before.
> I originally wanted a manual ball winder, and could not find one.
> I was in Hobby Lobby and found an electric one for $75.
> More than I wanted to spend, but with a coupon, I bought one.
> ...


I do hope you can get some recompense, I have a manual one which must be getting on for 30 years old and still going strong :thumbup: Made by Brother so no wonder it has lasted


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

AC MOORE has the manual ball winders --approx $48 and with the 50% coupon you should get it for about $25.--Good luck


----------



## Marcia1945 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Dolly, you can usually buy a wool winder from most Spinners and Weavers Suppliers, as I live in Australia and these stores are easy to come across but the other alternative is on Ebay if you look up Spinner and Weavers. I am a spinner and we use these all the time in our craft. Hope this helps. God Bless


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

OMG, Jessica-Jean, that is amazing. I have the little plastic one and thought I fried it winding huge balls of Mushishi yarn; it just fell apart and I had to wind it by hand. Yours looks like the ones they use in yarn shops. Now, how can I drop a hint to my family? I will save the link. I've always thought I wanted an electric one, but having heard the sad tale and seen the one you're getting, I've shifted my sights.


----------



## jbagnall (Jun 14, 2011)

you have the right to a replacement even though time limit had run out. a product has to be fit for the purpose it was intended which it obviously was not so if the store thinks it has a right over you it does not, contact the manufacturer or your local trading standards - i don't know what you call it in the states - you definitely should stick to your guns with the store as they sold you a substandard product in the first place. go for it girl : :evil: :XD:


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

P.S., I may buy myself a measuring thing-y, since I have some yarn that was hand-spun and I have no idea how much there is, and also for pieces I have left over from other projects. I think I've seen them in the knit-picks catalogs, and also Patternworks. Let me know where you find one, Dreamweaver, and how you like it.


----------



## susieb (Mar 17, 2011)

What a nuisance... I would be gutted if it didnt work. 
Hope you manage to get it mended.


----------



## maryv528 (Aug 28, 2011)

knit Picks has a manual ball winder for about $20. http://www.knitpicks.com/cfSearch/Search.cfm?q=ball+winder&keywordOnly.x=17&keywordOnly.y=5

They have other ones, more expensive that that.


----------



## susieb (Mar 17, 2011)

I bought a manual wool winder in a charity shop (UK) for the grand total of £3.00!! I couldnt believe it and bought it very quickly... my husband and mother in law thought I was mad to be so excited by this "contraption" as they ddnt know what it was... they didnt know how valuable it would be to me, and has more than proved its worth. Its worth looking in charity shops for these too.


----------



## canalhopper (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't suppose it's much help to you, but here in the UK, we have "consumer rights". A product has to be fit for purpose, and generally has at least a year's gurantee with it. Even if a product were to break down outside the guarantee, there is such a thing as "fair wear and tear" and we can still go back to the dealer for satisfaction.


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

Annie' Attic has one that looks like the $60 one at knitpicks...Annie's price $47.95...Then of course you've got to add on tax and shipping...and, I thought I saw one advertised at Michael's not too long ago...Hope this helps...


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

This has certainly made up my mind... I've been debating whether or not to go electric but now, no way. It's like a car, crank windows or electric. Electric are nice and convenient, until you lose power and can't roll the window up or down - not good in an accident! I think I'll stick to my own power and go manual - and I'll save myself some money too!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

There should be a manufacturer's warranty. Usually it is 1 yr. Read the documentation that you have from the ball winder or look it up online. You should be able to find the warranty. If it is under warranty, they will have to do something, like an exchange. If not under warranty, they should be able to help trouble shoot the unit. And if not, follow thru with the army of knitters anxiously awaiting the manufacturer's final word as they sit with pen in hand poised to either buy one of these unity or to publically diss it.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I have the Knitpicks ($19.99) and it works fine! You just have to let the yarn flow through your left hand to roll it tight enough. I only use it mounted on a table (TV tray so I leave it attached). I tried the hand held attachment but couldn't wind tight enough. I also bought the scale and I *LOVE* it. It also was $19.99. I use it to weigh other things like postage. If you spend $50 you get free shipping. Wasn't hard to find $10 in other accessories. Sorry for your bad luck with the other one.


DollieD said:


> Linda6885 said:
> 
> 
> > I would be upset if i paid $75 and now didn't work! hope you cand resove this throught the manufacturer. However, I have the manual ball winder from knitpicks, and i like it. It is only $20. From whhat i could see when I was at the wool Fest last year and had oppertunity to compare ball winders, the one from Knit picks seems to be exactly the same as some I saw for $40.
> ...


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

My manual ball winder must be 50 years old, I had to oil it the last time I used it, such squeaking and dragging, I got out the sewing machine oil. I put a drop of oil where the handle comes out and another in the center where the spool is attached, she loved it and worked great after that. I couldn't see where I could take it apart. I wish I had a dollar for every skein of yarn I wound on it, I would be rich and could buy more yarn.

Carol J.


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

DollieD if you are interested i have a ball winder Royal I'm going to sale it for $25.00 is not electric you put it on a table and you wind. my e-mail is [email protected] if you are interested. Reason for sale in it is cause i have another one.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DollieD said:


> I saw the one at Knit Picks, and if I have to get another will get that one.
> I don't wind much yarn. Primarily sock yarn, to divide into 2 equal balls so I can make two at a time.
> I am going into Hobby Lobby tommorrow!


I have the one from Knit Picks. It's great. But I've just found a way of buying sock yarn that's 'guaranteed' to produce 2 exact socks. Look for "flying saucer" yarn. Wound with 2 strands of the sock yarn with colorways matching exactly. You wind the strands into balls and you have enough for 2 socks. Wild way to do it.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I bought one on KnitPicks for about $20 dollars the other day. Worked great yesterday the first time I tried it. I used it with the handle in my hand. It has a clamp, too.

I have a gorgeous swift my sister gave me, and I thought I'd finally try a ball winder. Can't believe I was such a laggard all these years.DUH. 

BH


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

I might also tell Hobby Lobby that you are part of a Knitters' forum, and that the members were all surprised that such an expensive item did not have a better warranty.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

We could all write their customer service and see what happens.


----------



## kdildey (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi,
Sorry to hear about your issue. I would definitely contact the manufaturer for a resolution.
If you are still looking for a manual winder, here is the one I bought early July. It works great, very quiet and is capable to wind up the large lace skeins I buy from Wollmeise, they weight 300 g, without any trouble.
U-nitt Jumbo Wool / ball / yarn winder 10 oz capacity TH7065 
I bought it from Amazon, right now they have it for $45.95.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Kitpicks has both type of ball winder. And the manual is way cheaper there than anywhere else. Last I looked the manual goes for about $20.00 plus shipping


----------



## smj6112 (Oct 30, 2011)

I have that ball winder and so far have had no problems, but my friend bought one and after a few months she also had the same problem. Worked one day and didn't the next time she tried. We even brought hers here and tried it with my power cord, nothing. And our Jo-Ann Fabrics wouldn't take it back either. These are way too much money to break down so fast.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Knit Picks.com 19.00 I think. check it out


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, you will LOVE it. I bought one and just adore it, worth every penny!


----------



## hoyly2 (Jun 5, 2011)

In the UK all electrical items have a 1 year manufacturers warranty, does this not apply in the USA?


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

I, too, have the manual Knit Picks winder and it works very well. Now that's not to say I wouldn't move it aside for the Mercedes of all ball winders for which Jessica-Jean posted her link! Unless you have a physical reason for being unable to operate a manual ball winder, you may want to stay away from the electric models in the future. I know when I purchased mine I did check the electric models being offered. There were many negative reviews published on various sites and found no positive reviews. Good luck and stick to your guns. The manufacturer should be willing to stand behind its product.


----------



## whiteyarn (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi: I have a Royal Ball Winder. Just type it into Google and you will be able to find it. They are about $20.00 and up


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

lvchol8nknitting, that ball winder Jessica-Jean ordered, I have one. I never realized how flimsy the plastic ones were until I got mine. The difference is like night and day.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I posted this on another thread today about rewinding balls of yarn:

For years I dodged ball winders. 

I was convinced that they would stretch the yarn too much. But you have a core in those center pull winders that is gone after winding, the ball/cake can collapse on itself and I think that probably releases tension. 

If in doubt on a particlar yarn one could 'pad' the core some and then take that out and press and soften the ball to relax it. 

I think up these 'problems' and then I think up 'solutions'. 

My husband used to laugh and just tell me not to think, period. He may have had something there.

Anyway, I finally got a $20 dollar ball winder on KnitPicks the other day. Works great. Goes with my pretty wooden swift from my sister. Hot stuff. Sure saves time. More knitting. 
BH


----------



## susieb (Mar 17, 2011)

canalhopper said:


> I don't suppose it's much help to you, but here in the UK, we have "consumer rights". A product has to be fit for purpose, and generally has at least a year's gurantee with it. Even if a product were to break down outside the guarantee, there is such a thing as "fair wear and tear" and we can still go back to the dealer for satisfaction.


You are so right... but it has to go back in the condition it was bought if I am correct.. if it has been tampered with to try and fix it they wont accept it back.


----------



## susieb (Mar 17, 2011)

I forgot to add that I am not sure what a swift does or how to use it.. I have seen them on ebay etc. but cant make out how they work. My mum used to make skeins by winding them on the back of a chair or the legs of a stool


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No Hobby Lobby or anything akin here in Montreal. So, I just ordered my Christmas and Birthday gift: http://strauchfiber.com/ball_winder.php
> I've been looking at it wishfully for over a year. My little plastic one - from some garage sale a bunch of years ago - is getting too hard to use, and it will NOT wind big balls. My new toy will arrive next week!


Jessica-Jean,
My friend bought the same ball winder a couple of years ago and it is wonderful! I know that you will absolutely love it.
Enjoy!


----------



## snmorimoto (Jun 13, 2011)

I bought my manual on Amazon


----------



## kalliopi (Feb 20, 2011)

I got one from e-bay and with shipping was cheaper than the rest of them. It works very well.


----------



## jayeskaycee (Sep 20, 2011)

DollieD said:


> I have spoken about this before.
> I originally wanted a manual ball winder, and could not find one.
> I was in Hobby Lobby and found an electric one for $75.
> More than I wanted to spend, but with a coupon, I bought one.
> ...


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm also a Knitpicks fan - I've had one of their inexpensive winders (it was 19.95, I think, vs 49.95 for the one I bought 30 years ago!) for several years, and will never use anything else.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

when I was a child, I was the yarn holder for my grandma. I held the hank, and she wound. Great memories.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I bought a manual one at KnitPicks and love it. 

www.knitpicks.com $19.99 plus shipping .... total $23.98

If you go to google and type in ball winders for knitting, they will show several sites including ebay. BEWARE! It is $9.99 but the shipping is $14.99 and it is $24.98. The ones on ebay make it sound as though it is local with bids.... but.........!!! Fortunately, I bought the one on Knit Picks before I got taken in on the shipping charges on ebay!

The manual one can either be hand held or, it can be attached to a table. Once I I got it through my brain which direction it goes in, I was off and running. 

It is a great investment!

MaryAnn


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No Hobby Lobby or anything akin here in Montreal. So, I just ordered my Christmas and Birthday gift: http://strauchfiber.com/ball_winder.php
> I've been looking at it wishfully for over a year. My little plastic one - from some garage sale a bunch of years ago - is getting too hard to use, and it will NOT wind big balls. My new toy will arrive next week!


Woo-Hoo! 
Good for you!
Nothing like treating yourself to something useful.
I hope you love it!


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

If you used a credit card to pay for the broken winder the credit card company may offer extended warrantee. I know American express extends by one year so do many of the Visa and Mastercards.
I recently purchased a manual "U-nitt Professional" ball winder from Amazon. It was $60 and has all metal bearings. Very heavy duty and handles large and heavy yarns beautifully. The knit picks is fine for sock yarn and 100 yards of heavier yarn, but it can be a problem with larger yardage and heavier yarns.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

susieb said:


> I forgot to add that I am not sure what a swift does or how to use it.. I have seen them on ebay etc. but cant make out how they work. My mum used to make skeins by winding them on the back of a chair or the legs of a stool


works a bit like an umbrella -- you raise it up and place a hank of yarn across the ribs; connect a tail to the winder and you're in business. here's a link to a great video:


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> DollieD said:
> 
> 
> > I have spoken about this before.
> ...


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

I have the knit picks ball winder (manual) from a craft shop and it works wonderfully.
If nothing happens with your electric winder...no sound, etc. you would think it would be the connection either at the wall or at the winder. Good luck with it. I can surely appreciate your frustration over this.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

susieb said:


> canalhopper said:
> 
> 
> > I don't suppose it's much help to you, but here in the UK, we have "consumer rights". A product has to be fit for purpose, and generally has at least a year's gurantee with it. Even if a product were to break down outside the guarantee, there is such a thing as "fair wear and tear" and we can still go back to the dealer for satisfaction.
> ...


Susie, I have the box, receipt, everything. (I am a stickler about such stuff.) I am going into the store today. I will see the manager.
My daughter said, 'Momma , be nice, lower your voice, speak slowly and enunciate clearly.' I have a tendency to talk too fast, when angry!


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

never heard of a ball winder until I found this site. Am I so out of touch? I used the arms of whoever was handy and if no one was around two chairs.A lot cheaper


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Good point about the credit card! I always use my credit card for major purchases, in order to get that extra coverage...just pay the bill, in full, when it arrives.


----------



## phloxie2000 (Oct 31, 2011)

Go to ebay thats where I got mine! Good luck


----------



## Los Lunas (Sep 29, 2011)

Dear Steamed - I'm sorry to hear about your plight and more importantly, I'm sorry about your outlay of money. I'd really start making noises to their head office and the manufacturer. These days, the money trees are drying out. However, I did some research before buying mine and spoke to friends that had one and the consensus was that KnitPicks had the least expensive ($19.99 + s & H), manually operated winder and I know from past experiences that their products are guaranteed!!! I've had mine for over a year and love it. It's very basic and there is nothing fancy about it, but it works and didn't cost an arm and leg. I need to save the arm and leg for yarn! Good Luck -


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

If you decide to buy another one, look on ebay for usually half price or less. If you DO buy one, I would recommend that you get the jumbo size. The regular size just is NOT adequate. You don't want to have to cut yarn and start a new ball.

If I can't use something, anyway, I always offer it to my engineer husband to play with. He enjoys taking things apart to see how they work and if he can fix it. Through the years he has saved many a otherwise throwaway!

Virginia


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

Manufacturers like to know how their retailers are doing. Certainly, if you get no satisfaction from Customer Support, you should write to the manufacturer...even if it's made in China, you can locate a distributor here. If you can't find it, you can innocently ask who distributes it at the store where you bought it. And if you call and they won't answer you with an acceptable answer, ask to speak to their "supervisor"...that usually gets service.


----------



## susieb (Mar 17, 2011)

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> susieb said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot to add that I am not sure what a swift does or how to use it.. I have seen them on ebay etc. but cant make out how they work. My mum used to make skeins by winding them on the back of a chair or the legs of a stool
> ...


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

susieb said:


> I forgot to add that I am not sure what a swift does or how to use it.. I have seen them on ebay etc. but cant make out how they work. My mum used to make skeins by winding them on the back of a chair or the legs of a stool


A swift is the thing that takes the place of someone's arms holding the yarn so you can wind it. A spinner puts her spun yarn on a swift to hold it and measure it. To make two ply yarn, she would have two swifts and take one play from each on, spinning it together on her spinning wheel.

They come collapsible and can be made wider or narrower, and are stretched to fit a hank or skein of yarn for winding.
I have a metal one but they also come made of wood.

Carol J.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Linda6885 said:


> I would be upset if i paid $75 and now didn't work! hope you cand resove this throught the manufacturer. However, I have the manual ball winder from knitpicks, and i like it. It is only $20. From whhat i could see when I was at the wool Fest last year and had oppertunity to compare ball winders, the one from Knit picks seems to be exactly the same as some I saw for $40.


I got the KnitPick one also and it meets my needs. I was lucky enough to be part of a group order with other knitters, so no shipping.

Hope you can resolve your problem soon. It's awful to enjoy something and have to fuss with something like that.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a manual that I bought over twenty years ago and it works great. Definitely worth the investment if you buy one. 
Did you speak to a manager at the store where you purchased the defective winder? The salespeople are not empowered to change policy--even if they actually know and understand it--which is often the case. They just have to recite the party line, so to speak. The manager might be more willing to discuss options. If not, ask for the address and ph. number to the corporate offices and tell the mgr you are going to CALL them regarding the issue.


----------



## connietoo (May 10, 2011)

I have the winder from knitpicks.. I love it!!!


----------



## roseanne (Apr 3, 2011)

novel idea, watson....I would have done the same as you. my mom taught me many things...read about it(safety 1st priority)I have friends call for rewiring thier lamps, even toasters.... or there must be 100's of self-employed or retireree fix-it shop/home...keep the great ideas & expieriences coming. thanks roseanne


e.ridenh said:


> DollieD said:
> 
> 
> > I have spoken about this before.
> ...


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No Hobby Lobby or anything akin here in Montreal. So, I just ordered my Christmas and Birthday gift: http://strauchfiber.com/ball_winder.php
> I've been looking at it wishfully for over a year. My little plastic one - from some garage sale a bunch of years ago - is getting too hard to use, and it will NOT wind big balls. My new toy will arrive next week!


When you get it, be sure to wind your ball s-l-o-w-l-y.

I had one and sold it because it tended to create a small ball anf then lob it across the room! It could fling the ball it was creating 20 or 30 feet!

I hope you have more luck with it than I did.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I wind balls from the skeins. I used yarn from the center of the skeins and it is so frustrating when you pull yarn out and a whole "wad" of it comes out together. I use the ballwinder so that the yarn will feed smoothly when I am knitting and I love the way it winds! Doesn't stretch the yarn!


----------



## knitting grandma from NC (Nov 1, 2011)

the manual ball winder is great. you can find it by googling "ball winder". It is on many asites. If you have a problem e-mail me and I will help you find it. You might even find it on e-bay. Eileen, NC


----------



## knitting grandma from NC (Nov 1, 2011)

I put the yarn in a cardboard box and cover it, leaving a small space for the yarn to "peek" out. Then you do not have to chase it. Before I was chasing it all around the room, around furniture legs, etc. Try the box, it might work for you. Eileen, NC


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

zipknitter said:


> I have an electric and a manual ball winder. Still haven't used either one as I just don't like to wind yarn into cakes or center pull ones. The funny part is, I never ordered or paid for either one. Bought a bunch of yarn on ebay about 5 years ago from a seller getting rid of her aunt's stash. Whenever I ordered very much she would stick extras in the box as a thank you and that's where both of these came from. Got them and a yarn yardage measuring goodie too plus a lot of other things that always look good in catalogues but I just stick them in boxes.
> Just may have to dig them out and see how they work and if I have any use for them.


Whoa! You have a yarn yardage measurer? I have been looking for one because of the huge yarn stash my sister gave me, much of it unmarked. But the meters are so expensive! If you want to sell it, please pm me. Thanks!

And DollieD, good luck with that yarn ball winder. A 60-day return policy is outrageous, especially for knitters, and especially for something that is obviously defective. 
Susan


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Have you tried KnitPicks.com? they have two different manual winders. One, I believe, is under $30. the other is about $64.


DollieD said:


> I have spoken about this before.
> I originally wanted a manual ball winder, and could not find one.
> I was in Hobby Lobby and found an electric one for $75.
> More than I wanted to spend, but with a coupon, I bought one.
> ...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

msusanc - you can get a yardage meter fairly inexpensive though Hobby Lobby, Patternworks and a few other places. I got one with a 40% off coupon. Attaches to the counter next to my ball winder.


----------



## mainelynn (Mar 30, 2011)

DollieD said:


> I have spoken about this before.
> I originally wanted a manual ball winder, and could not find one.
> I was in Hobby Lobby and found an electric one for $75.
> More than I wanted to spend, but with a coupon, I bought one.
> ...


Well, I got a manual ball winder from knit picks.com and just love it, a friend of mine borrowed it and broke the handle, I called knit picks and they sent me a replacement no questions asked, I then asked if they wanted the broken one they said no throw it away which I did, but they are great to work with, the winder cost $20, can't beat that or the customer service, I highly recommend. :0)


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

Hope you have satisfaction at the store when you go can't wait to hear how it turns out.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Go straight to the manufacturer and tell them. Don't wait any longer. The worst they can say is no and they might just cut you a deal on a replacement.


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I would talk to the manager "sweetly but firmly" about the ball winder; write the store and district manager; contact the maker of the said ball winder and remind them all that we tweet, facebook, and email along with the blogs. Hopefully one of those will get you a replacement.


----------



## MNSISSY1 (Mar 12, 2011)

This site is so great! I have been contemplating whether to get an electric or a manual ball winder. I think I will get the manual one.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I googled, manual ball winder and got mine. Cost @19.99 before S&H. I really like it. There is also the larger one, but as of now I don't need it.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm sorry about the ball winder. I love your expression 'torqued'. I think I will borrow that one.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Try KnitPics for your manual winder! They usually have them online. Good luck - the company should stand behind their product.


----------



## WendyLight (Mar 14, 2011)

I HAVE SEEN THE MANUAL YARN WINDERS AT ACORN STREET SHOP IN SEATTLE. THEIR TOLL FREE NUMBER IS 1800-987-6354.
GIVE THEM A CALL.
WENDY


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No Hobby Lobby or anything akin here in Montreal. So, I just ordered my Christmas and Birthday gift: http://strauchfiber.com/ball_winder.php
> I've been looking at it wishfully for over a year. My little plastic one - from some garage sale a bunch of years ago - is getting too hard to use, and it will NOT wind big balls. My new toy will arrive next week!


Wow, I would like one like that too! Lucky girl!


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

All this talk about ball winders is bringing up too many questions not to reply... and ask a few questions  The person who taught me crochet when I was a young girl told me to always wind my yarn into a ball from the skein or hank just to get a look at the yarn before I started working with it. I know lots of knitters/crocheters who don't do this, but to each their own. My question about ball winders is does anyone know of one that measures the yardage as it winds the ball? Currently, I don't have a ball winder so I wind by hand. After Dollie's experience, I think I'd be looking for a manual one. I saw an electric one @ Joann's for $80 (too expensive right now). The reason I'm asking is I'm trying to wind small balls of equal yardage from larger skeins for a class I'm teaching. Thanks in advance!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a handy kitchen scale, from Wal-Mart. I weigh the skein of yarn first then wind off half of the weight into a ball. Works for me. The scale has a nice little bowl on it, not the tiny one for watching your weight


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Carol J. said:


> I hope you didn't wind 20 balls of yarn all at the same time without giving it a chance to cool off. That might have burned out the motor. Know a handy man or an electrician? They might be able to figure out what went wrong. Any electrical item like that is not made for a long period of service.
> The manual winders are available from some box stores or yarn shops and catalogs. I have had mine for over 50 years and it still work good, only power is me.
> Check with the main customer service too, won't hurt to ask them about it.


Carol J: I bought my electric winder from Hobby Lobby early this year and I had _years'_ worth of partial skeins to do. In two and a half days I wound about 75 balls. Ran that little critter as fast as I could feed the yarn into it. Worked like a champ. It is a very well-made little machine.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No Hobby Lobby or anything akin here in Montreal. So, I just ordered my Christmas and Birthday gift: http://strauchfiber.com/ball_winder.php
> I've been looking at it wishfully for over a year. My little plastic one - from some garage sale a bunch of years ago - is getting too hard to use, and it will NOT wind big balls. My new toy will arrive next week!


Wow Jessica Jean! The only complaint I had about the electric winder was that the balls didn't get as big as I would like. If it had made bigger balls my 75 or so balls would have been reduced to maybe 50. Maybe someday they will sell parts to adapt the winder I have for making larger balls. I love the one you are getting.


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

I am afraid that I would just have to talk to the manager of the store. I would then tell the manager that it would be in her store's best interest, being as I spend so much money there, to use her/his power for good and not evil. Sometimes people like to know that we see that they have power .... really this has worked for me in all kinds of situations. The younger the person and the lower on the totem pole they are the more they like it. And indeed, it is true - they have that power.

Take it back and speak to the store manager even if you already have. (then please tell us if it works)



DollieD said:


> I have spoken about this before.
> I originally wanted a manual ball winder, and could not find one.
> I was in Hobby Lobby and found an electric one for $75.
> More than I wanted to spend, but with a coupon, I bought one.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

with respect to the manual winders being too small for the larger amounts, I keep a cardboard tube handy; cut two small slits in the top edge to attach the yarn. place it over the winder stem (if it's loose, I fold a small piece of paper several times to use it as a wedge to hold the tube snugly to the stem) and you can wind a larger ball.


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

I bought a manual ball winder (a Lacis) from the Joann's website - they might still have it. I'm sure I've seen it on their website in the last couple of months. I prefer it to the electric one I bought at Joann's (with a 40% off coupon). The electric one rolls the balls differently and they tend to fall apart if I don't put them in a plastic bag. I started winding the last few yards myself on them to hold them together. Good luck finding the manaul one.



DollieD said:


> I have spoken about this before.
> I originally wanted a manual ball winder, and could not find one.
> I was in Hobby Lobby and found an electric one for $75.
> More than I wanted to spend, but with a coupon, I bought one.
> ...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

lvchocl8nknitting, the most you can get on the retail store ball winders is 250 yds. On the Straunch I've wound balls from 600 yd hanks and still had more room.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No Hobby Lobby or anything akin here in Montreal. So, I just ordered my Christmas and Birthday gift: http://strauchfiber.com/ball_winder.php
> I've been looking at it wishfully for over a year. My little plastic one - from some garage sale a bunch of years ago - is getting too hard to use, and it will NOT wind big balls. My new toy will arrive next week!


I hadn't noticed this before. I bought a Petite drum carder earlier this year and love it. As soon as my little plastic winder breaks, which should be soon with the noises it's been making, I'm getting that Jumbo Ball Winder. :thumbup:


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> with respect to the manual winders being too small for the larger amounts, I keep a cardboard tube handy; cut two small slits in the top edge to attach the yarn. place it over the winder stem (if it's loose, I fold a small piece of paper several times to use it as a wedge to hold the tube snugly to the stem) and you can wind a larger ball.


Gosh. Sometimes I can't think outside the box ;-) Thought about adding a tube to the ball core but the machine has a built-in pattern it runs on then automatically turns the winding back the other direction. Duh....so if I cover the entire core with a tube it will work??? Gotta go try it on the next partial skein I have to wind. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## minoche (Nov 20, 2011)

I have an antique ball winder made of wood. It was in my grandmother attic when I was a litlle girl. I placed it in the livng room, it makes good conversation since moxt people wonder what it is .No need to find a volunteer spreading arms!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No Hobby Lobby or anything akin here in Montreal. So, I just ordered my Christmas and Birthday gift: http://strauchfiber.com/ball_winder.php
> I've been looking at it wishfully for over a year. My little plastic one - from some garage sale a bunch of years ago - is getting too hard to use, and it will NOT wind big balls. My new toy will arrive next week!


Wow that is NICE! Enjoy
Happy Holidays


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

I bought mine from Amazon, the returns are hassle free and if you want to return it , you don't have to pay the shipping. I am very happy with mine. I agree with Donna Rea try using another outlet.


----------



## katbrown (Feb 17, 2011)

You can get the manual ones on ebay.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

So did you notice that the expensive knit picks ball winder ($60) suggests that it would be better to hold it in your hand rather than clamping it to a table? How would that work? And you would be turning it with your other hand? Can anyone spell contortionist?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have Knit Picks manual ball winder and it does just fine. I think it was about $20.


----------



## littledebbie54 (Aug 17, 2011)

I looked to see if they had it but it and they do. It is at yarnbarn-os.com and it is not battery operated. Item #WA-WW-BALL. I know that is not a number but that is what it had for the item number. Hope I've helped.
Debbie


----------



## littledebbie54 (Aug 17, 2011)

Forgot to tell you it is priced at $44.95


----------



## tinka52 (Oct 24, 2011)

Try contact the maker. Sometimes they will replace things that go bad. It should be on the box. Also if you paid with a credit card contact the credit card company. Sometimes, they have a warrenty clause. I would ask to speak with the manager about this situation and see if you could get a replacement.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

courier770, This is the second time in the last three days you've found reason to jump down my throat; sorry for whatever I've done to offend you; all I said was it was a way to get MORE into a ball from a small winder. Not everyone wants to spent the money for the amount of use they might get from a large winder; we are not all professional knitters. It was just a suggestion on how to stretch the use of a small winder. Period. I realize the more solid, expensive winder will do a much better job. I'm sure the $100 skeins of yarn provide a nicer knitted result, too; but not everyone is in a position to do that. Different strokes for different folks. Sorry I have offended you again. Guess it's time to stop posting.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

courier770 said:


> msusanc - you can get a yardage meter fairly inexpensive though Hobby Lobby, Patternworks and a few other places. I got one with a 40% off coupon. Attaches to the counter next to my ball winder.


Thank you, Ceili and Courier - I looked a while ago but must have missed those. And I always forget about Joann's coupons because I don't have one near. I know, they work online, too -- but out of sight , out of mind  
Thanks!
Susan


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry lvchocl8nknitting, I certainly didn't mean to jump down your throat at all. I ran into problems winding large hanks. Nothing worked and I even tried the paper tube suggestion. I suppose it depends on the kind of yarns you use. Most of the yarns I purchase come in large hanks.

msusanc, I got mine at Hobby Lobby with a 40% discount coupon, I'm not sure if Joann's carries the meter or not.


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

DollieD said:


> I have spoken about this before.
> I originally wanted a manual ball winder, and could not find one.
> I was in Hobby Lobby and found an electric one for $75.
> More than I wanted to spend, but with a coupon, I bought one.
> ...


Knit Picks has the manual winders. Work great, I love mine.
Peg


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

DollieD said:


> I have spoken about this before.
> I originally wanted a manual ball winder, and could not find one.
> I was in Hobby Lobby and found an electric one for $75.
> More than I wanted to spend, but with a coupon, I bought one.
> ...


Does it plug into the wall outlet, or is it battery operated? If it is battery operated try putting a new battery in it or recharging it.

I have the manual one from Knit picks, and love it!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> courier770, This is the second time in the last three days you've found reason to jump down my throat; sorry for whatever I've done to offend you; Sorry I have offended you again. Guess it's time to stop posting.


Don't take it personally. :-(


----------



## Leisel (Mar 1, 2011)

To "Ball Winder"
Knit picks has a manual ball winder for $19.95. They are a good resource for yarn and tools and most reliable. Never had a problem with them.
Mary


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

minoche said:


> I have an antique ball winder made of wood. It was in my grandmother attic when I was a litlle girl. I placed it in the livng room, it makes good conversation since moxt people wonder what it is .No need to find a volunteer spreading arms!


Are you talking about a ball winder or a swift?


----------



## SeahorseLady (Oct 24, 2011)

knit picks online 19.99 works great on table not so great holding in hand unless there are two people does make arm tired if there is a lot of winding


----------



## littledebbie54 (Aug 17, 2011)

Where did you get that one Pam?


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

elcue said:


> Write to the manufacturer? I'd probably write to Hobby Lobby's main customer service people too about not being to return a $75 item that lasted less than 5 months. How frustrating for you. Sorry you had this rotten luck. Hope they make good on it for you.


I would do this too and send a copy to the founder of Hobby Lobby. HL touts itself as a Christian based business, so this would be a good test! :|


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> with respect to the manual winders being too small for the larger amounts, I keep a cardboard tube handy; cut two small slits in the top edge to attach the yarn. place it over the winder stem (if it's loose, I fold a small piece of paper several times to use it as a wedge to hold the tube snugly to the stem) and you can wind a larger ball.


Thanks so much for the suggestion. I found I can shift the metal yarn guide off to the side which allows lots of room for a bigger ball. :thumbup: Also, how tall is your cardboard tube?


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> Thanks so much for the suggestion. I found I can shift the metal yarn guide off to the side which allows lots of room for a bigger ball. :thumbup:


Glad it will work for you!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> nittineedles said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much for the suggestion. I found I can shift the metal yarn guide off to the side which allows lots of room for a bigger ball. :thumbup:
> ...


How tall is your cardboard tube?


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

DollieD said:


> I have spoken about this before.
> I originally wanted a manual ball winder, and could not find one.
> I was in Hobby Lobby and found an electric one for $75.
> More than I wanted to spend, but with a coupon, I bought one.
> ...


UPDATE: Today I went to Hobby Lobby. I spoke with Steven Bently, the store manager. He said no returns, no replacements, no nothing, after 60 days. I told him there were about 47,000 knitters whom I correspond with, who also spend money at HoLo...He was sooooo not interested. He saw the machine was barely used, clean, and all that, but he didn't care. I just got home, and decided to contact Simplicity, who made this Boye machine. I can't send them an email because it goes to windows live, and I guess I don't have that. They were already closed, so no point calling the #. There was a statement in their return policy, which said, they 'will not replace products after 30 days of the invoice date'. Does that make any sense?!? I really thought I'd get this taken care of today. I will CALL them tomorrow, to see if I get to speak with a human being!!!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

I paid $26.00 at Amazon.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> lvchocl8nknitting said:
> 
> 
> > nittineedles said:
> ...


The tube I added is 4-1/2 inches ... oops, about 10 cm. Haven't tried a longer one yet.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Sorry about your trouble. I have a large Ball Winder I might sell since it is a reserve one.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

susieb said:


> canalhopper said:
> 
> 
> > I don't suppose it's much help to you, but here in the UK, we have "consumer rights". A product has to be fit for purpose, and generally has at least a year's gurantee with it. Even if a product were to break down outside the guarantee, there is such a thing as "fair wear and tear" and we can still go back to the dealer for satisfaction.
> ...


I would not have a clue as to how I could fix it. It is exactly as I bought it!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Dollie, just put this email address in the recipient section of an email from your email account:


[email protected]


It's their customer service email. When you click on their email address at their site it take you to a Windows program, you can avoid that by just typing their email address into your email account's recipient address.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Cheryl_K said:


> All this talk about ball winders is bringing up too many questions not to reply... and ask a few questions  The person who taught me crochet when I was a young girl told me to always wind my yarn into a ball from the skein or hank just to get a look at the yarn before I started working with it. I know lots of knitters/crocheters who don't do this, but to each their own. My question about ball winders is does anyone know of one that measures the yardage as it winds the ball? Currently, I don't have a ball winder so I wind by hand. After Dollie's experience, I think I'd be looking for a manual one. I saw an electric one @ Joann's for $80 (too expensive right now). The reason I'm asking is I'm trying to wind small balls of equal yardage from larger skeins for a class I'm teaching. Thanks in advance!


I don't know about the measuring device, but I have a very accurate scale. I did wind off like 1 oz. balls, and that worked really well for me. I am astounded by all the replys on this !!!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Plague said:


> I am afraid that I would just have to talk to the manager of the store. I would then tell the manager that it would be in her store's best interest, being as I spend so much money there, to use her/his power for good and not evil. Sometimes people like to know that we see that they have power .... really this has worked for me in all kinds of situations. The younger the person and the lower on the totem pole they are the more they like it. And indeed, it is true - they have that power.
> 
> Take it back and speak to the store manager even if you already have. (then please tell us if it works)
> 
> ...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

You can purchase a yarn meter which will attach to any table or counter top, next to your ball winder. I got one at Hobby Lobby with a 40% discount...though I may not do business with them anymore after the ordeal they are putting Dollie though! Patternworks.com carries it, you could also try Joann.com


----------



## tjay (May 13, 2011)

I bought mine at KnitPicks on sale. www.knitpicks.com


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Dollie, just put this email address in the recipient section of an email from your email account:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> It's their customer service email. When you click on their email address at their site it take you to a Windows program, you can avoid that by just typing their email address into your email account's recipient address.


COURIER, I can't tell you how much I appreciate that info. That is exactly what I am going to do.
I may also send a letter to Hobby Lobby headquarters.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Hobby Lobby sounds like our Walmart and I don't shop there any more. Glad to see it's only in the US.


----------



## MaryAnn A (May 22, 2011)

Hi Dollie D,
I think we all need to contact HL corporate. Go online to www.hobbylobby.com. Choose the 'contact us' link at the bottom. Again choose contact us for the email link. Enter your information and your comment. Mine was:
I am a member of the on line community, Knitting Paradise, which is over 47,000 knitters strong. One of our members has a problem with a yarn winder she purchased from you. To quote her, 
"I originally wanted a manual ball winder, and could not find one.
I was in Hobby Lobby and found an electric one for $75.
More than I wanted to spend, but with a coupon, I bought one.
That was June 24, and I wound about 20 balls of sock yarn.
Got it out to use this weekend, and ...nothing.
I read the instructions again...nothing. I was going to take it back for a replacement, but they said it had been over 60 days. I had the receipt and original box. I am torqued.
I still want that manual ball winder!!! What's a girl to do? I am steamed!

UPDATE: Today I went to Hobby Lobby. I spoke with Steven Bently, the store manager. He said no returns, no replacements, no nothing, after 60 days. I told him there were about 47,000 knitters whom I correspond with, who also spend money at HoLo...He was sooooo not interested. He saw the machine was barely used, clean, and all that, but he didn't care."

Well, I find that unaccepatable. I have two local yarn shops, a Michael's, and a plethora of on line sources to choose from. I don't have to shop at HL anymore, if this is acceptable to you.

Please, feel free to copy/paste from my comment. The more times they hear from us, the better.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Mary Ann A, I thank you so much. This is a great idea, and what I am going to do. Really that was too much money for me to spend, for so little value. Thank you!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Mary ann A, I just finished sending an email to Hobby Lobby.
Who knows what will happed?
But I hope it is to my advantage.
I do know that when products do not work properly, the manufacturer, will always replace it to the store. So, in my opinion, this young man had nothing to lose by just giving me a new one, and returning the old one for me! It would have been such great customer service, because, believe me, I would have been on here bragging about him!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm anxious to see how this plays out. HL advertises itself as a "Christian" company and now I'm wondering how true that is or is not.


----------



## MaryAnn A (May 22, 2011)

Well, Dollie D, hopefully, thousands of us will take to time to comment about it to HL. That should get them thinking. 
Please keep us posted on the outcome. Good luck and have a wonderful Thanksgiving.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

DollieD said:


> I have spoken about this before.
> I originally wanted a manual ball winder, and could not find one.
> I was in Hobby Lobby and found an electric one for $75.
> More than I wanted to spend, but with a coupon, I bought one.
> ...


write to the company that makes it and they will make it right. then go back to hobby lobby and show them that the maker made it right when they would not.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Ooh, grass roots activism. I love it and will email Hobby Lobby right away (besides I was really disappointed with what they had there).


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry this happened to you. I'd be furious!

I got my manual ball winder from Knit Picks. I don't remember how much I paid for it, but you might check them out. I've always found them to stand behind what they sell - and there's less to go wrong with a manual one.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Okay, I registered my indignation. This was fun. Hope all 47,000 of us do the same. Bet you get your ball winder or something better.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Add me to the list. I told them "granted my $300.00 - $500.00 a year in purchases, from your stores, is a drop in the bucket, it's now going to be a drop in some other retailers bucket.".


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No Hobby Lobby or anything akin here in Montreal. So, I just ordered my Christmas and Birthday gift: http://strauchfiber.com/ball_winder.php
> I've been looking at it wishfully for over a year. My little plastic one - from some garage sale a bunch of years ago - is getting too hard to use, and it will NOT wind big balls. My new toy will arrive next week!


Nice toy Jessica-Jean. When is your birthday?


----------



## 2sticksandahook (Nov 21, 2011)

good luck hope they make it good........


----------



## marissa (Feb 7, 2011)

go to the website of the company that makes that winder, mine is made by boye, it will be on the box, they may send you a replacement under warranty


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

I've stopped dealing with Hobby Lobby several years ago. They are terrible people to deal with. Only buy from them when I can find no where else.

I would write to BBB to see if that would jar Hobby Lobby lose. It probably won't but I would certainly try. Hope you have all your receipts.

Good luck
Kathy


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Okay. I do believe this is the one I would buy from EBay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Medium-Umbrella-Yarn-Swift-Ball-Winder-Combination-B-/390259970602?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5add4e922a

There are two types in this set. Neither are "electric".

Let us know if you get any satisfaction with Hobby Lobby.

Happy shopping for your new "Yarn Swifter".
Kathy


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No Hobby Lobby or anything akin here in Montreal. So, I just ordered my Christmas and Birthday gift: http://strauchfiber.com/ball_winder.php
> I've been looking at it wishfully for over a year. My little plastic one - from some garage sale a bunch of years ago - is getting too hard to use, and it will NOT wind big balls. My new toy will arrive next week!


Have fun with your new toy...err..tool. The only complaint I've ever had with this one is the handle that turns it. After a short time it hurts my hand, it has kind of a sharp edge on top.
But, it does make quite the large cake of yarn.
Dagmar


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

maryv528 said:


> knit Picks has a manual ball winder for about $20. http://www.knitpicks.com/cfSearch/Search.cfm?q=ball+winder&keywordOnly.x=17&keywordOnly.y=5
> 
> They have other ones, more expensive that that.


I am a spinner and bought one of these wool winders through the 'Ashford' company in New Zealand. I have had it for about 16 years. In that time it has done a huge amount of work and never ever fails. I couldn't be without it.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

A feed through yarn measurer at Michaels for under $18.00 less a 40% coupon under $12 with tax. 
Moon Loomer


----------



## Mimi Cindy (Aug 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, that is an awesome ball winder. I'll have to put that on my wish list!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

SeahorseLady said:


> knit picks online 19.99 works great on table not so great holding in hand unless there are two people does make arm tired if there is a lot of winding


Why would it take two people to operate well?


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

Just went to the closet and got out my ball winder and swift. Both are old, at least 35 years. My mom got them for me for Christmas 'way back when I was using a lot of yarns that were not wound--just came in hanks. The manufacturer is Dexter's which used to be a mail order company here in the States. Now that most of the materials I work with are already in knitting worthy preparation, I seldom use them. Last time I used the swift was, I think, about four years ago when I had unravelled a wool sweater and washed it so I could use it for something else. Worked just spiffy for that. I can't imagine parting with these, but don't know why I am hanging on to them either. Sentimental reasons, I guess. Oh, well, they really don't take up very much room.

Come to think of it, I DO have four hanks in a box somewhere of gold colored wool yarn (also very old) that I can use these things to wind. Wow! I had forgotten that.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> Okay, I registered my indignation. This was fun. Hope all 47,000 of us do the same. Bet you get your ball winder or something better.


Same here,
Dagmar


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I'm anxious to see how this plays out. HL advertises itself as a "Christian" company and now I'm wondering how true that is or is not.


My brother's family do not shop at Hobby Lobby even tho' my SIL is devoted crafter/hobbyist because of the cruel treatment of their then 5-year-old son who was "policing" the store aisles, picking up waste paper someone had tossed. The clerk declared that he was "stealing" and practically threw him out of the store. Scared him half to death. No apologies from the store. So much for a "Christian" attitude.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I purchased the Knitpicks manual winder for $20, and have never had a problem. In fact I waited for the yarn swift to go on sale for $50 and purchased it to. Sometimes manual can be better than electric.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Okay. So this is what I sent to Hobby Lobby customer service.

Hope it helps.

Message : Hello, I belong to an online Knitting group called Knitting Paradise.

I believe you should take the time to read this thread regarding a yarn winder purchased from Hobby Lobby. Your store is certainly getting a lot of bad publicity because of it.

Here's the link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-43834-1.html

If I worked for Hobby Lobby I bend over backwards to get this customer back. We have members in Knitting Paradise from all over the US and worldwide. Can Hobby Lobby afford this bad publicity? I don't think so. You are loosing customers and future possible customers.

Kathleen Sanders
St Louis MO


----------



## Elizabeth Ford (Oct 21, 2011)

I ordered a manual ball winder from Patternworks several years ago and it was on backorder for what seemed like an eternity. It really did take an awfully long time to get it.
I got sooo tired of waiting for it...but one day it came, finally. The strange thing was that our house caught fire and burned before I could pick that up at the post office,so one of the few things that was saved was my ball winder.
What a blessing that was!!!! Although I never really learned to use it well, I still have it four years later.

Elizabeth Ford
Memphis, Tn. 38122


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

I would contact the manufacturer, since most have a one-year warranty.

If you get nowhere with the manufacturer....

You could buy another from Hobby Lobby, use that receipt to return the broken one for a refund??? (Hobby Lobby will send it back to the manufacturer and get reimbursed for it).

You would still be stuck with one that you may not want, but you would then have a working yarn winder. Maybe you could sell it on ebay for a little less, that way you would not be out so much $$$ If you sell if for say $50, you are only out $25 instead of $75.....


----------



## azsgram3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Joanne's has a manual yarn winder. http://www.joann.com/joann/catalog/productdetail.jsp;jsessionid=08B692E6B7FCB39B9D6DB1A7BD203616.a6p2?CATID=cat2074&PRODID=prd36107


----------



## sherrybp (Oct 31, 2011)

While you're searching for the best deal on a manual ball winder, please consider learning how to rewind your yarns into center-pull balls by hand. I've found that it doesn't take much more time to do it this way, plus I can make the yarn balls as tight and as large as I'd like. On top of that, knowing this skill will save you the trouble of packing your ball winder if you knit or crochet while traveling!! 

(There are plenty of how-to videos on the Internet. Though none I saw start with the small figure-8 core technique I learned, the resulting yarn balls look about the same as mine.)


----------



## Marcia1945 (Aug 15, 2011)

I love your spinning wheel, do you spin? :lol:


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Marcia, if you are asking me, yes I spin. I think spinning is a natural progression from knitting or crocheting.


----------



## akrew24 (Sep 1, 2011)

If all else fails, buy a new one at Hobby Lobby and return the broken one with that receipt. I would try customer service at both Hobby Lobby and at the manufacturer first, before resorting to this. Since most products are now manufactured outside the US, contacting the company that makes the winder may prove useless. Good luck and I hope you can get some satisfaction.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Buying a 2nd one and using the receipt to return the broken one isn't exactly honest. At this point, so many of us have emailed Hobby Lobby that I'm sure the store would catch this quickly and might well contact the police...NOT a good idea!


----------



## grammajen (Mar 22, 2011)

So sorry for your troubles. I also boulght an electric winder but took it right back cause I didn't like the way the balls were wound...long and skinny instead of a nice little "cake" like you get with a manual. I also purchased the $20 Knit Picks winder, and threw it away. It was a constant fight to keep the yarn from popping off of the ball. Talked to several people who had the same problem. Went to my LYS and purchased the $58 Royal manual winder and LOVE it. Winds perfectly every time. Shop pwner told me they had had several people buy them after returning the cheaper Knit Picks one. They look exactly the same, but they sure don't work the same. Should have just saved myself the time and frustration and bought the good one to begin with!!!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, I just got a reply from Vince Parker of the Hobby Lobby stores, to wit:

"Thank you for your concern over a fellow knitter. If the individual who purchased the ball winder would like to contact us directly, we would be happy to look into this situation."

Wonder how many of us he heard from. I went on to their web site and clicked on customer service, so if the originator of this thread would write him, maybe she will get a better result.


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> Well, I just got a reply from Vince Parker of the Hobby Lobby stores, to wit:
> 
> "Thank you for your concern over a fellow knitter. If the individual who purchased the ball winder would like to contact us directly, we would be happy to look into this situation."
> 
> Wonder how many of us he heard from. I went on to their web site and clicked on customer service, so if the originator of this thread would write him, maybe she will get a better result.


Oh! There is power in numbers, people!! I have a sweatshirt that says, "Never anger someone who knows how to use knitting needles". Wow! I now know that is so true!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grammajen said:


> So sorry for your troubles. I also boulght an electric winder but took it right back cause I didn't like the way the balls were wound...long and skinny instead of a nice little "cake" like you get with a manual. I also purchased the $20 Knit Picks winder, and threw it away. It was a constant fight to keep the yarn from popping off of the ball. Talked to several people who had the same problem. Went to my LYS and purchased the $58 Royal manual winder and LOVE it. Winds perfectly every time. Shop pwner told me they had had several people buy them after returning the cheaper Knit Picks one. They look exactly the same, but they sure don't work the same. Should have just saved myself the time and frustration and bought the good one to begin with!!!


I've never had a problem yet with the cheaper Knit Picks winder, but I don't do anything fast. I have found that I have to use my thumb to keep the wire guide in place, but I hold the winder using the handle so that's not a problem, I don't clamp to the table. Don't know if that is just mine.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I use my winder the same way. My table doesn't have a nice edge so I just use the handle and wind that way. I have no complaints on mine, it works great. Anxious to try the before mentioned about putting a cardboard tube on the spindle and wind a larger ball.


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

Can I use an empty toilet tissue cardboard roll? Or does it have to be a different size?


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

courier770 said:


> msusanc - you can get a yardage meter fairly inexpensive though Hobby Lobby, Patternworks and a few other places. I got one with a 40% off coupon. Attaches to the counter next to my ball winder.


What a good idea! I hadn't considered buying a yardage meter, but I did recently buy a ball winder which I love. From Knit Picks for $19.99 and it is permanently attached to a table.


----------



## tonette (Sep 16, 2011)

I JUST GOOGLED YARN BALL WINDER AND SAW AT LEAST A DOZEN PLACES TO BUY A YARN WINDER GOOD LUCK

TONETTE41


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Sharney said:


> Can I use an empty toilet tissue cardboard roll? Or does it have to be a different size?


that should work; just be sure it is snug against the original stem


----------



## cpn321 (Apr 6, 2011)

Did you try Knit Picks? I think I bought a manual one for my daughter a few years ago. I think she was satisfied with it. I'll check with her.


----------



## MaryAnn A (May 22, 2011)

Hi Dollie,
I received 2 e-mails from [email protected] saying:
Thank for your concern over a fellow knitter. If the individual who purchased the ball winder would like to contact us directly we would be happy to look into this for them. 

Vince Parker

Hobby Lobby Stores, Inc.

So get in touch with him. There's power in numbers.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> Well, I just got a reply from Vince Parker of the Hobby Lobby stores, to wit:
> 
> "Thank you for your concern over a fellow knitter. If the individual who purchased the ball winder would like to contact us directly, we would be happy to look into this situation."
> 
> Wonder how many of us he heard from. I went on to their web site and clicked on customer service, so if the originator of this thread would write him, maybe she will get a better result.


cydneyjo,
I received the same exact reply you did from Vince Parter at Hobby Lobby.

Isn't Vince Parker the star that play Daniel Boone when we were kids in the TV series?

So it appears that Hobby Lobby is hearing us from Knitting Paradise.

Don't let the ball drop and lets follow this through.

Kathy


----------



## Candy (Jan 28, 2011)

i bought my off of ebay and love it


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Kadydee said:


> Isn't Vince Parker the star that play Daniel Boone when we were kids in the TV series?
> Kathy


Fess Parker


----------



## Marcia1945 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi thankyou for your reply, I have been a spinner for almost 30yrs and I'm almost fanatical about fleece and spinning wheels, I have a shed full of different types of wool and I had to stop buying wheels, I started to give free lessons in our group so we could pass the craft on. Anyway it's lovely to come across another spinner. I'm in Australia where are you? God bless for now, Marcia


----------



## dragonhyde (Nov 7, 2011)

I got my ball winder from knit picks for 19.99 have wound over 200 balls at least, and it still works fine.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Marcia, I'm in Colorado near the Rocky Mountains. It's a good place to be a spinner, lots of Alpaca and Ranches, not to mention Bison Ranches.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Sharney said:


> Can I use an empty toilet tissue cardboard roll? Or does it have to be a different size?


Yes, an empty tp tube works fine.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I tried the toilet roll trick today and it works great. Thank you.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The toilet paper roll trick will only work for a while..if you are rolling hanks of yarn that are large...like 400 yds and more you will have to find another alterative. I treated myself to the Straunch ball winder. Despite someone claiming I'm a "professional" knitter or that I afford $100.00 hanks of yarn..it does come in handy. We all work within the constraints of income. I'm very blessed that I have a good and constant employer..but then again I work 12 hour days! It's easy for someone to "bash" me, who sits at home and complains that I'm lavish when it comes to my hobby.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

courier!! I'm with you. No way can I afford to pay much for my yarn, but that doesn't give me the right to bash someone that can.
I buy what I can afford and there are plenty of yarns that fit in my catagory. Happy Thanksgiving and Happy kmitting.


----------



## crochetaholic (Sep 13, 2011)

I got a really nice big fancy metal manual one on Ebay last year for less than $30. It makes huge balls which is nice for me to take them and then wind my smaller balls with more ply. I also have an amazing one that I just love that is red & white & looks really cheaply made which is Royal brand and I love it. Another I have is an old manual that my husband put a motor on but it's time for a new motor. Been using an ice cream maker motor on it for about 3 yrs & now it takes forever to wind a ball with it so going to try a sewing machine motor. I think I would get ahold of the manufacturer to see what kind of warranty they have on it first & then find out about a replacement motor. Have you tried turning it a tiny bit manually? It may have a dead spot on the motor & start working fine then.


----------



## bizzy (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi. Elan.com has manual ball winders, about $50.00. Fastest online delivery I have ever had too.


----------



## troi (Sep 1, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Thanks Donna Rae, Elcue, and Carol J.
> I know I will be o k later, but right now!!!!
> I will do whatever I need to do. And no Carol, I didn't wind them all at once, just as I bought the yarn.
> There really is, to me, no excuse, for it to be shot.
> ...


Amen to it all. Hand powered anything is always better unless you have a lot of whatever work the gizmo does for you. I have found in the last 15-20 years that manufactured items are getting shabbier and shabbier until now I am afraid to buy anything--one reason I took up knitting, even if I don't know how I can do better than "they" are doing. I had a blankety-blank mini blind fall on my head the other day. Had it a few months. The frame broke. Probably because the pull cord didn't work right. definitely complain but good luck.


----------



## troi (Sep 1, 2011)

Knit Picks has two hand winders right now. http://www.knitpicks.com/cfSearch/Search.cfm?q=ball+winder&keywordOnly.x=15&keywordOnly.y=7&ac=1


----------



## RikkiLou (Jul 15, 2011)

DollieD said:


> I have spoken about this before.
> I originally wanted a manual ball winder, and could not find one.
> I was in Hobby Lobby and found an electric one for $75.
> More than I wanted to spend, but with a coupon, I bought one.
> ...


I have a suggestion you might have already given the deep six to, but here goes--is there some way you -or your husband-could remove the electrical parts of the winder and (invent) a manual one from it?


----------

